# Pflanzenbestimmung...Schilf..Gras



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Liebe Pflanzenexperten!

Wie heißt der Name dieser Pflanze (von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, Ursprung: Plattensee (Ungarn)? Wächst jetzt bei mir am Teichrand und passt sehr gut in die Teichlandschaft.

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

das dürfte "Chinaschilf" - _Miscanthus sinensis _ sein, wird auch Chinagras genannt.  

Wird bis zu 2m groß und sehr buschig...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

ich halte das für das __ Rohrglanzgras - Phalaris arundinacea 'Variegata'. Im Gegensatz zu Chinaschilf kommt es mit Nässe gut zurecht und dringt sogar ins flache Wasser vor.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

...genau, das Zeugs hab ich auch. Es wuchert wie die Pest.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

das ist eindeutig das von Werner genannte __ Rohrglanzgras. Hab ich auch und bei mir wuchert es nicht.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

also ich habe das auch .....

denke schon das es Chinagras ist    (siehe Fotos)


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich habe beide Pflanzen im Garten. Mit etwas botanischer Kenntnis kann man sie unterscheiden. Miscanthus wirst du schwerlich im Flachwasser halten können.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Eugen,

ja wie nun, habe ich da was überlesen? Wo steht denn was von Flachwasser ?  

Die Pflanze steht doch am Teichrand ! 
Egal, denke Bernd wird uns das schon noch mitteilen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten!

Thorstens Fotos haben zwar eine verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit meiner Pflanze, trotzdem glaube ich (nach Vergleich vieler google-Bilder), dass es sich um __ Rohrglanzgras - Phalaris arundinacea 'Variegata' handelt.

Es wächst bei mir außerhalb der Teichfolie, also nicht im Flachwasser.

Miscanthus sinensis ("Zebrinus") habe ich auch, ebenfalls außerhalb des Teiches gesetzt.

Danke, Eugen, dass Du mir versprichst    dass es nicht wuchert. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich bei geschenkten Pflanzen um wuchernde handelt, beträgt >99%.

Liebe Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

Du hast das Rätsel mit Deinem Bild leider nicht gelöst. Die Pflanze auf Deinem Bild ist Miscanthus sinensis 'Strictus'. Miscanthus sinensis 'Variegatus' hat Längsstreifen genau wie Phalaris arundinacea 'Variegata'. Wir bräuchten ein Bild auf dem man den Aufbau der unbekannten Pflanze genauer sehen kann.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Werner, Thorsten, Eugen,......!

Habe drei weitere Fotos gemacht und hoffe, die Pflanze lässt sich jetzt genau bestimmen. Wenn nicht, sagt mir bitte, was ich detailiert fotografieren soll.

Beim Betrachten der Fotos fallen mir bei "P8200254verkl1.jpg" Querstreifen auf, diese sind allerdings durch einfallendes Sonnenlicht verursacht. Die Blätter haben *keine Querstreifen!*

Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Berndt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Berndt,

nach Deinen letzten Bilder würde ich auch Werners erste Antwort unterstützen! ->Phalaris arundinacea 'Variegata'

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es auch Miscanthus mit Längsstreifen gibt   
Mit Querstreifen hat es meine Mutter im Garten.
Wieder was gelernt.

Mein __ Rohrglanzgras wächst an Land wie verrückt!
Aus einem 20cm Topf sind nach 2-3Jahren 1m² geworden.
Im Teich hat es oft Probleme mit Blattläusen.


----------

